# BEDFORD CF 1983/Y DRIVERS DOOR SEAL/RUBBER PLEASE!!



## 113310 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help on a *drivers door rubber/seal *please for a Bedford CF 1983/Y.

Malc


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Try your local motor factor. Or a classic car /Kit car magazine advert.

Door seals are sold in various shapes and sizes, and can be bought of a roll, cut to size.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try here

http://www.bedford-cf.co.uk/

cabby


----------



## 113310 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Adrian


----------



## 113310 (Jun 14, 2008)

cabby said:


> Try here
> 
> http://www.bedford-cf.co.uk/
> 
> cabby


Thanks and will do on Monday


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi luckylewis,
Try www.sealsplusdirect.co.uk, they stock every seal imaginable needed for the automotive industry and boats and caravans. Check out the website or send for the catalogue. The service is first class.
viator.


----------



## 113310 (Jun 14, 2008)

viator said:


> Hi luckylewis,
> Try www.sealsplusdirect.co.uk, they stock every seal imaginable needed for the automotive industry and boats and caravans. Check out the website or send for the catalogue. The service is first class.
> viator.


Thanks and all I have to do now is work out what length and width I need :?


----------

